# VW ILTIS



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *s22065@rmc.ca Sean Nemcsok* on *Sun, 2 Apr 2000 16:14:33 -0400*
The following comments were submitted by
Sean Nemcsok s22065@rmc.ca on
Sunday, April 2, 2000 at 16:14:32
to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
I currently own a 1985 VW Iltis. I was wondering if anyone
knew of a place where I could get parts for this peculiar
vehicle. I am currently looking for a CV Joint and 
radiator fan 24v. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
 http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Stephane Fromont <frogman52780@yahoo.com>* on *Mon, 3 Apr 2000 08:35:53 -0700 (PDT)*
  I‘m assuming the VW initials means Volkswagon, but I
was under the impression that Iltis was made by
Bombardier? Maybe I‘m wrong. You could try writing to
Bombardier and finding out if they have a parts
catalogue.
                            -- Frogman 
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
 http://im.yahoo.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Mon, 3 Apr 2000 10:32:07 -0700*
>I‘m assuming the VW initials means Volkswagon, but I was under the impression
that Iltis was made by Bombardier?
Ours were made by Bombardier the Germans‘ probably were not.  I heard an urban
legend that Bombardier sold all the production equipment used for spare parts to
a Belgian company.  At the least Bombardier could probably identify a supplier.
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Elizabeth Fredette" <a4688@kelcom.igs.net>* on *Mon, 3 Apr 2000 13:54:24 -0400*
Iltis LUVW was made by Bombardier, under contract from VW.  Kraut and
Belgian versions radically different.  Ask any one who was on the Rhine.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Stephane Fromont" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, April 03, 2000 11:35 AM
Subject: Re: VW ILTIS
>
>   I‘m assuming the VW initials means Volkswagon, but I
> was under the impression that Iltis was made by
> Bombardier? Maybe I‘m wrong. You could try writing to
> Bombardier and finding out if they have a parts
> catalogue.
>
>                             -- Frogman
>
> __________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
>  http://im.yahoo.com 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Dehon" <robert.dehon@skynet.be>* on *Mon, 3 Apr 2000 20:59:34  0200*
Hello to all,
Ah !, that old Iltis...
First get on motor-research >, then type >, there
are 4 main sites and links...
I think you‘ll find a way to resolve your problems.
All the best,
Robert Dehon
Belgium
-----Message d‘origine-----
De : Bradley Sallows 
 : army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date : lundi 3 avril 2000 20:02
Objet : Re: VW ILTIS
>
>
>>I‘m assuming the VW initials means Volkswagon, but I was under the
impression
>that Iltis was made by Bombardier?
>
>Ours were made by Bombardier the Germans‘ probably were not.  I heard an
urban
>legend that Bombardier sold all the production equipment used for spare
parts to
>a Belgian company.  At the least Bombardier could probably identify a
supplier.
>
>Brad Sallows
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Mon, 03 Apr 2000 21:42:28 -0600*
The Iltis manufacturing license was purchased by Bombardier in the early
80s to provide a replacement for the venerable jeep.  The Iltis was
produced by Volkswagen for the German Army, however, they were retired
about the same time our came into service go figure.  I think the
German name for it was the "Wolf" or something like that...is Iltis
German for wolf...I don‘t know.
Bradley Sallows wrote:
> 
> >I‘m assuming the VW initials means Volkswagon, but I was under the impression
> that Iltis was made by Bombardier?
> 
> Ours were made by Bombardier the Germans‘ probably were not.  I heard an urban
> legend that Bombardier sold all the production equipment used for spare parts to
> a Belgian company.  At the least Bombardier could probably identify a supplier.
> 
> Brad Sallows
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Robin Craig <therobincraig@home.com>* on *Tue, 04 Apr 2000 00:41:22 -0400*
are you Capt Mike Calnan form Manotick Ont??
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Tue, 04 Apr 2000 07:20:30 -0700*
on 3/4/00 20:42, my good friend Gunner at randr1@home.com wrote:
> The Iltis manufacturing license was purchased by Bombardier in the early
> 80s to provide a replacement for the venerable jeep.  The Iltis was
> produced by Volkswagen for the German Army, however, they were retired
> about the same time our came into service go figure.  I think the
> German name for it was the "Wolf" or something like that...is Iltis
> German for wolf...I don‘t know.
Iltis means ‘polecat‘.
go figure
arte et marte
andy sends
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Dwight  Morrow VE7BV/Rev.Isabel Healy Morrow" <dwight-isabel@uniserve.com>* on *Tue, 04 Apr 2000 08:36:55 -0700*
Greetings from Merritt:
I used to play in the Band of the British Columbia Regiment a light
armoured reconaissance regt. We had several Iltis‘ sitting in the compound
and I became curious as to the source of this funny little critter. I
learned from reading a brochure that an officer kindly loaned me that Iltis
means "Ferret". Now, ferrets are kinda long and skinny, which the Iltis is
NOT, and they also have very sharp teeth and are good at hunting rodents. Go
figure... anyway, hope this answers your question!
Isabel C. Healy 
At 09:42 PM 4/3/2000 -0600, you wrote:
>The Iltis manufacturing license was purchased by Bombardier in the early
>80s to provide a replacement for the venerable jeep.  The Iltis was
>produced by Volkswagen for the German Army, however, they were retired
>about the same time our came into service go figure.  I think the
>German name for it was the "Wolf" or something like that...is Iltis
>German for wolf...I don‘t know.
>
>Bradley Sallows wrote:
>> 
>> >I‘m assuming the VW initials means Volkswagon, but I was under the
impression
>> that Iltis was made by Bombardier?
>> 
>> Ours were made by Bombardier the Germans‘ probably were not.  I heard an
urban
>> legend that Bombardier sold all the production equipment used for spare
parts to
>> a Belgian company.  At the least Bombardier could probably identify a
supplier.
>> 
>> Brad Sallows
>> 
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
>
====================================================================
 Dwight Morrow, BSc Pharm, VE7BV
 Rev. Isabel Healy Morrow, BSW, M.Div. 
 Box l21,  Merritt, BC, Canada  V1K 1B8  
 Shulus Cattle Company 2 Settlers Road-Cottonwood muix Drive, Hwy 8
 phone:  250378-9294  work 378-9238  fax 378-4448
 604856-7352 Langley
 email :      
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Elizabeth Fredette" <a4688@kelcom.igs.net>* on *Tue, 4 Apr 2000 14:28:16 -0400*
If you look at your units task Armoured Recce you will see that Iltis
"FERRET" fits quite nicely.  Hunting "rodents" is what a Recce Sqn does
best.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Dwight Morrow VE7BV/Rev.Isabel Healy Morrow"
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, April 04, 2000 11:36 AM
Subject: Re: VW ILTIS
> Greetings from Merritt:
>
> I used to play in the Band of the British Columbia Regiment a light
> armoured reconaissance regt. We had several Iltis‘ sitting in the compound
> and I became curious as to the source of this funny little critter. I
> learned from reading a brochure that an officer kindly loaned me that
Iltis
> means "Ferret". Now, ferrets are kinda long and skinny, which the Iltis is
> NOT, and they also have very sharp teeth and are good at hunting rodents.
Go
> figure... anyway, hope this answers your question!
>
> Isabel C. Healy
>
> At 09:42 PM 4/3/2000 -0600, you wrote:
> >The Iltis manufacturing license was purchased by Bombardier in the early
> >80s to provide a replacement for the venerable jeep.  The Iltis was
> >produced by Volkswagen for the German Army, however, they were retired
> >about the same time our came into service go figure.  I think the
> >German name for it was the "Wolf" or something like that...is Iltis
> >German for wolf...I don‘t know.
> >
> >Bradley Sallows wrote:
> >>
> >> >I‘m assuming the VW initials means Volkswagon, but I was under the
> impression
> >> that Iltis was made by Bombardier?
> >>
> >> Ours were made by Bombardier the Germans‘ probably were not.  I heard
an
> urban
> >> legend that Bombardier sold all the production equipment used for spare
> parts to
> >> a Belgian company.  At the least Bombardier could probably identify a
> supplier.
> >>
> >> Brad Sallows
> >>
> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> message body.
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
> >
> ====================================================================
>  Dwight Morrow, BSc Pharm, VE7BV
>  Rev. Isabel Healy Morrow, BSW, M.Div.
>  Box l21,  Merritt, BC, Canada  V1K 1B8
>  Shulus Cattle Company 2 Settlers Road-Cottonwood muix Drive, Hwy 8
>  phone:  250378-9294  work 378-9238  fax 378-4448
> 604856-7352 Langley
>  email :      
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gilmour" <jgilmour@atsrecruitment.com>* on *Tue, 4 Apr 2000 15:16:17 -0400*
Might aswell have bought Suzuki Sidekicks !
-----Original Message-----
From: Elizabeth Fredette 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Tuesday, April 04, 2000 3:14 PM
Subject: Re: VW ILTIS
>If you look at your units task Armoured Recce you will see that Iltis
>"FERRET" fits quite nicely.  Hunting "rodents" is what a Recce Sqn does
>best.
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "Dwight Morrow VE7BV/Rev.Isabel Healy Morrow"
>
>To: 
>Sent: Tuesday, April 04, 2000 11:36 AM
>Subject: Re: VW ILTIS
>
>
>> Greetings from Merritt:
>>
>> I used to play in the Band of the British Columbia Regiment a light
>> armoured reconaissance regt. We had several Iltis‘ sitting in the
compound
>> and I became curious as to the source of this funny little critter. I
>> learned from reading a brochure that an officer kindly loaned me that
>Iltis
>> means "Ferret". Now, ferrets are kinda long and skinny, which the Iltis
is
>> NOT, and they also have very sharp teeth and are good at hunting rodents.
>Go
>> figure... anyway, hope this answers your question!
>>
>> Isabel C. Healy
>>
>> At 09:42 PM 4/3/2000 -0600, you wrote:
>> >The Iltis manufacturing license was purchased by Bombardier in the early
>> >80s to provide a replacement for the venerable jeep.  The Iltis was
>> >produced by Volkswagen for the German Army, however, they were retired
>> >about the same time our came into service go figure.  I think the
>> >German name for it was the "Wolf" or something like that...is Iltis
>> >German for wolf...I don‘t know.
>> >
>> >Bradley Sallows wrote:
>> >>
>> >> >I‘m assuming the VW initials means Volkswagon, but I was under the
>> impression
>> >> that Iltis was made by Bombardier?
>> >>
>> >> Ours were made by Bombardier the Germans‘ probably were not.  I heard
>an
>> urban
>> >> legend that Bombardier sold all the production equipment used for
spare
>> parts to
>> >> a Belgian company.  At the least Bombardier could probably identify a
>> supplier.
>> >>
>> >> Brad Sallows
>> >>
>> >> --------------------------------------------------------
>> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >> message body.
>> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >message body.
>> >
>> >
>> ====================================================================
>>  Dwight Morrow, BSc Pharm, VE7BV
>>  Rev. Isabel Healy Morrow, BSW, M.Div.
>>  Box l21,  Merritt, BC, Canada  V1K 1B8
>>  Shulus Cattle Company 2 Settlers Road-Cottonwood muix Drive, Hwy 8
>>  phone:  250378-9294  work 378-9238  fax 378-4448
>> 604856-7352 Langley
>>  email :      
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Kuervers" <skuervers@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Tue, 04 Apr 2000 18:43:02 PDT*
Merritt huh... near my old stompin grounds, Logan Lake.
Good to see some interested army types around back home.
Steve
>From: "Dwight  Morrow VE7BV/Rev.Isabel Healy Morrow" 
>
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: VW ILTIS
>Date: Tue, 04 Apr 2000 08:36:55 -0700
>
>Greetings from Merritt:
>
>I used to play in the Band of the British Columbia Regiment a light
>armoured reconaissance regt. We had several Iltis‘ sitting in the compound
>and I became curious as to the source of this funny little critter. I
>learned from reading a brochure that an officer kindly loaned me that Iltis
>means "Ferret". Now, ferrets are kinda long and skinny, which the Iltis is
>NOT, and they also have very sharp teeth and are good at hunting rodents. 
>Go
>figure... anyway, hope this answers your question!
>
>Isabel C. Healy
>
>At 09:42 PM 4/3/2000 -0600, you wrote:
> >The Iltis manufacturing license was purchased by Bombardier in the early
> >80s to provide a replacement for the venerable jeep.  The Iltis was
> >produced by Volkswagen for the German Army, however, they were retired
> >about the same time our came into service go figure.  I think the
> >German name for it was the "Wolf" or something like that...is Iltis
> >German for wolf...I don‘t know.
> >
> >Bradley Sallows wrote:
> >>
> >> >I‘m assuming the VW initials means Volkswagon, but I was under the
>impression
> >> that Iltis was made by Bombardier?
> >>
> >> Ours were made by Bombardier the Germans‘ probably were not.  I heard 
>an
>urban
> >> legend that Bombardier sold all the production equipment used for spare
>parts to
> >> a Belgian company.  At the least Bombardier could probably identify a
>supplier.
> >>
> >> Brad Sallows
> >>
> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> message body.
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
> >
>====================================================================
>  Dwight Morrow, BSc Pharm, VE7BV
>  Rev. Isabel Healy Morrow, BSW, M.Div.
>  Box l21,  Merritt, BC, Canada  V1K 1B8
>  Shulus Cattle Company 2 Settlers Road-Cottonwood muix Drive, Hwy 8
>  phone:  250378-9294  work 378-9238  fax 378-4448
> 604856-7352 Langley
>  email :      
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

